#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  What are the Green IT and ICT solutions?

## Bhavya

Green IT and ICT solutions are aimed at reducing the IT and ICT organisations' carbon footprint across the surrounding environment which help to control the environment and air pollution the surrounding areas. Can you guys tell me what are the Green IT and ICT solutions?

----------

